# getting music onto my android off my pc



## grai (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone

I have *no cd burner* on my pc

I'd like to put videos *onto *Facebook from my android fone and get music *off *my pc onto my phone

I plug in the fone to the pc but its saying I don't have the "driver" or the "software" or the "hardware"

or something about "folders" - anyway - a lot of jargon I can't fathom

can anyone take me through the basic steps? do I need to download something?

bearing in mind I have no cd burner (it burned)

thanks

As you can tell by this message I am a complete technophobe!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What model phone? What version of Android? Assuming it's a standard, medium to high tier Android phone, it should show up as a couple of drive letters in My Computer, and your videos should be in internal storage or on your SD card. What app did you use to create them?

What app are you using for music play back? Again, you should be able to copy music files to the memory card. Then you have to use an app to create play lists and view the library.

Is there a reason you bought an Android phone instead of an iPhone? Android is not the platform I'd recommend to someone who isn't totally comfortable with "rolling your own" when it comes to technical solutions.


----------



## grai (Dec 7, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> .
> 
> Is there a reason you bought an Android phone instead of an iPhone? Android is not the platform I'd recommend to someone who isn't totally comfortable with "rolling your own" when it comes to technical solutions.


thanks for that I'll give it a go

it's a "san francisco" Orange and was a present - I use it totally as a mobile and occaionally a camera and thats all but have vids from the camera and may try and put music on - but thought I'd give it a go to see if the sound is better than my mp3 player

As my pal was kind enough to buy me it for christmas I want to give the impression I'm using it but really I don't have any need to go onto the internet with a phone when I have a pc at home

I couldnt use it as a computer even if I wanted to as the battery bearly lasts a day for the little I'm using it now!


----------



## grai (Dec 7, 2010)

there are no drive letters coming up in "My Computer"

a square is appearing on the desktop as I plug in the phone that says "welcome to the found new hardware wizard if you have a floppy disk insert it now"

not an option because I have no disk player

there is an option further down"install from a list or specific location"

neither of these options seem to be viable from what my limited knowledge can fathom

"videos should be in internal storage or on your SD card." do you mean in my fone or my pc?

"What app are you using for music play back? Again, you should be able to copy music files to the memory card. Then you have to use an app to create play lists and view the library." is Realplayer an app? I think its that

where is the memory card? how would I bring up whats on there?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

San Francisco is a city in California. It's not a company that makes electronics, and I've never heard of any device named "Orange". So I have no idea what you have. 

No modern operating system or smartphone brings up a "floppy disk" prompt for anything, so either we have a language barrier problem or you're using a computer, operating system, and phone I've never heard of.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is a Orange ( UK mobile phone network) specially customized phone
What operating system do you have on your computer
You should be able to download the drivers from the Orange website to install on the computer, so that the pohone will be detected when plugged in

follow instructions on their support page 
http://sanfranciscoandroid.co.uk/an...nge-san-francisco-zte-blade-zte-libra-u-v880/


----------



## grai (Dec 7, 2010)

dvk01 said:


> That is a Orange ( UK mobile phone network) specially customized phone
> What operating system do you have on your computer
> You should be able to download the drivers from the Orange website to install on the computer, so that the pohone will be detected when plugged in
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Where would it say what the operating system was?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have a Windows operating system you can right click on 'Computer' or 'My Computer' - and then left click on Properties - and the resulting window will identify the OS and the service pack level.


----------

